# Chaos Space Marines vs Necrons



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok so I have the CSM battle force and my opponent has necron battle force. We're both noobs. Tactics on how to destroy him?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

you both cant play but if you have to kill all his warriors he automatically looses


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Phase out is the way to go. Kill those warriors (sweeping advance them to make it even quicker).


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah, necrons have superior firepower to csm, so just chop him up with chainswords ^.^


----------



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry but what's "phasing out"?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Te11ah said:


> Sorry but what's "phasing out"?


Necrons have a special rule that if they lose a specific % of their army (this % depends on the total number of Necrons in the army to begin with) they basically disappear and can no longer fight. Its the same as if you wiped out their whole army.

I would strongly suggest reading over the rule in the Necron codex to fully understand the rule.

Best of luck!

Chaosftw


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

1. Jump in Rhinos

2. Rush at the enemy

3. Engage in CC

4. ???

5. PROFIT!

My best buddy uses Necrons, and i have never lost using this simple strategy. If you want to ensure total destruction invest in some Berzerkers.

Oddly enough, vs Necrons is the one time i would recommend putting Mark of Nurgle on basic marines. After MoN, his punny warriors only wound on 5s which gives you that many more models when you hit CC.

Obliterators are also highly effective. Necrons have terrible range on everything but their Destroyers, so the Oblits can just sit back Plasma/Las Cannoning the hell out of everything

Also, 8 Zerkers in a Land Raider/w Possession just trolls the fuck out of Crons. If you have the cash to spare and want to steamroll him every time, grab one.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Deathscythe4722 said:


> 1. Jump in Rhinos
> 
> 2. Rush at the enemy
> 
> ...


... Fail.

Did you even read his whole post? he bought the starter box.

There are no Obliterators in it.... He has 1 Rhino which he should probably toss the Zerkers in. Then foot slog the CSM and the Possessed. The only thing that he can probably use out of that whole thing you said was give the Vanilla marines MoN for survivability.

The Necron force has 3 destroyers, I suggest ignoring them and just bum rush everything you have at the warriors for 2 reasons.

One as mentioned the warriors die the army phases out. Second if your in close combat the destroyers cant hit you.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Get into CC and you`re sweet.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont see anygaming without a HQ, but watever. As everyone said, Posseseed, Zerkers charge and kill. Marines foot slog till in CC range then Charge and Kill. Simple really....


----------



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah sorry I forgot to put that I have terminator lord and he has necron lord with rez orb.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Ignore anyone who just says 'go for Phase Out', because they have no knowledge of Necrons at all. If you are using the BF then pretty much everything, apart from a scarab or two, has the Necron Special Rule.

Low point games don't favour Necrons, so you should be able to field a better force in games under 1k. Kill Destroyers first, then plough into Warriors with dedicated CC units. Don't try it with standard units though because Necrons are MEq, and the Lord has a power weapon and T5 so it isn't a guaranteed win.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Chaosftw said:


> ... Fail.
> 
> Did you even read his whole post? he bought the starter box.
> 
> ...


Well excuuuuse me for assuming he might concievably buy more models at some point in the next few decades. The core advice is equally valid for the Battleforce anyway.


----------



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

darklove said:


> Ignore anyone who just says 'go for Phase Out', because they have no knowledge of Necrons at all. If you are using the BF then pretty much everything, apart from a scarab or two, has the Necron Special Rule.
> 
> Low point games don't favour Necrons, so you should be able to field a better force in games under 1k. Kill Destroyers first, then plough into Warriors with dedicated CC units. Don't try it with standard units though because Necrons are MEq, and the Lord has a power weapon and T5 so it isn't a guaranteed win.


So what's the "necron special rule" that applies to pretty much everything apart from a scarab or two? And what's wrong with going for phase out? I'm not familiar with necron rules so I'm not too sure on what to do. Ty for ur help so far


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

darklove said:


> Ignore anyone who just says 'go for Phase Out', because they have no knowledge of Necrons at all. If you are using the BF then pretty much everything, apart from a scarab or two, has the Necron Special Rule.
> 
> Low point games don't favour Necrons, so you should be able to field a better force in games under 1k. Kill Destroyers first, then plough into Warriors with dedicated CC units. Don't try it with standard units though because Necrons are MEq, and the Lord has a power weapon and T5 so it isn't a guaranteed win.


LOL really? your telling him to chase the unit that has a 24' move and a 36' range? are u kidding me? He has NOTHING that that can get even close to them.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually He could catch them easy if he does of 2 things.

1) Use some Bits of the T-Lord Set to make a CSM into a Sorceror, like I did. Use the Staff, and the Sauron looking Termie Lord Head works nice. 
2) Make the Sroceror a 125 point Lash Sorceror. Sorceor (MoS, Lash) 125

Now thats done put that cheap Sorceror in a Rhino with Zerkers. Drive up toward Destroyers. if within 24" LASH them into Terrain. That way they have to take Dangerous Terrain Checks cause their Jetbikes in Terrain. Repeat Process till your able to get them in charge range of Possessed, CSMs, or your Badass Termie Lord. Then CHARGE. 

Easy. A Lash Sorceror in the Rhino will make ALL the DIFERENCE. Just a little converting and fitting in the points. Plus you can still get your Zerkers where there needed and move your opponet into position.

You could also use your T-Lord as another Termie Lash Sorc at 150 Pts. Now you can move his troops ANYWHERE you want. AHAHAHAHAhahaha..... Necrons are weak to this tatic.

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Actually He could catch them easy if he does of 2 things.
> 
> 1) Use some Bits of the T-Lord Set to make a CSM into a Sorceror, like I did. Use the Staff, and the Sauron looking Termie Lord Head works nice.
> 2) Make the Sroceror a 125 point Lash Sorceror. Sorceor (MoS, Lash) 125
> ...


Well looks the the S.S.Failboat has a new Capt.

Jesus man. HE IS A NEW PLAYER, and your telling him to change his units up into all this crazy stuff. How about learning basic strategy before going to power gaming? He does not even know what phasing out is and your talking about double lashing his friend who is also new to the game? Your the kind of punk that discourages new players from continuing by playing that bull shit.

Instead of giving someone stupid tactics give them real advice that they can build off of and help them be better at the game as a whole.

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

*Your CSM vs. your friends Necrons*

Double Post sorry


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The Necron Special Rule (NSR) is the one that gives a model the WBB ability and allows it to use the portal of the Monolith and attach to a Veil of Darkness Lord, etc.

If you reduce a Necron force to 25% of the total number of models with this rule then the Necrons lose by default. This is called Phase Out.

If most of the models in the army you are facing have this special rule then it is hard to Phase Out, equivalent to attempting a total annihilation on another army. This is why 'go for Phase Out' is non-advice, it is stating the totally obvious that one would apply to any army fighting any other army in any situation = not a tactic but a statement of intent.

Tactical advice would be something like:

1. reduce the effectiveness of WBB by doing the following
a. focus your attention on kill whole units, this will reduce the total number of units in the Necron army even if some models do get back up
b. try to force Necron units apart, they need to be within 6" of similar units to get WBB
c. try to eliminate the Lords with Rez Orbs asap, once these are dead the Necrons will be vulnerable to ID
2. take down Necron HQ units asap - unlike many armies, the Necrons really rely on the HQs to keep everything together
3. Destroyers are the main damage output unit in the Necron army, so find a way to neutralise them as early in the game as possible. As Destroyers are an NSR unit you should remember point 1.
4. if you are facing any Monoliths then you should point everything of S9+ at them to try to kill them. S8- can't hurt a Monolith, so don't even try. Monoliths cause a lot of problems, as you will find if you ever face them. Everything of S8 and less should shoot at other units in the army.
5. avoid C'tan if you can, they are death on a stick. They move like normal infantry, so should not be hard to dodge for at least a few turns.

There you go, some tactics. Real ones.

'Go for Phase Out' is not a tactic, in the same way as 'hold more objectives than your opponent' is not a tactic in an objectives game.


----------



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

So if i completely destroy one unit, can they still use WBB if theyre within range of another unit? Or are they dead for good?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Te11ah said:


> So if i completely destroy one unit, can they still use WBB if theyre within range of another unit? Or are they dead for good?


If they are in range of another unit they still get WBB, but must join the nearest unit. They can't get back up into their own unit if they were all killed. In this way you can slowly reduce the total size of the Necrons and reduce their effectiveness.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Te11ah said:


> So if i completely destroy one unit, can they still use WBB if theyre within range of another unit? Or are they dead for good?


Yes, If they are within 6' of another unit THAT IS THE SAME they can get back up but they MUST join the other unit.

Missed second page lmao


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> Well looks the the S.S.Failboat has a new Capt.
> 
> Jesus man. HE IS A NEW PLAYER, and your telling him to change his units up into all this crazy stuff. How about learning basic strategy before going to power gaming? He does not even know what phasing out is and your talking about double lashing his friend who is also new to the game? Your the kind of punk that discourages new players from continuing by playing that bull shit.
> 
> ...


Holy Fuck calm down killer. This is a Tatics forum not casual gaming. He asked about a Tatics with WHAT he has. I gave him SOLID advice, unlike you who is attacking everyone giving advice. If he does not know the rules then he will learn them like everyone else. This is advice to him and to shut you up when you attacked DarkLove post. Hell your not even giving advice, your just yelling at everyone else who is trying to give advice and tatics to win against Crons like he asked!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Holy Fuck calm down killer. This is a Tatics forum not casual gaming. He asked about a Tatics with WHAT he has. I gave him SOLID advice, unlike you who is attacking everyone giving advice. If he does not know the rules then he will learn them like everyone else. This is advice to him and to shut you up when you attacked DarkLove post. Hell your not even giving advice, your just yelling at everyone else who is trying to give advice and tatics to win against Crons like he asked!



Telling some new kid to double lash is hardly a tactic. 

As for advice I told him what I thought on the first page, and I PMed him. So there is really no more tactically I can suggest.


----------



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

Chaosftw said:


> Yes, If they are within 6' of another unit THAT IS THE SAME they can get back up but they MUST join the other unit.
> 
> Missed second page lmao


So let's say he has a unit of 14 warriors and another unit of 14 that is completely dead within 6" of the first. Can only 6 of the dead warriors use WBB? Cause the unit will be full at 20 right?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

No, the unit can exceed it's maximum size so any models that go down would gettgeir wbb save.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The unit size cap only applies for initial purchase of the unit, after that it can grow to any size. 
The largest possible unit for Necrons at the moment would be a single unit of 120 Warriors, if 5 units got wiped out and all models passed WBB rolls to join a remaining 6th unit. 
As we are talking about potentially as much as 2,400pts of Warriors, this isn't going to have a chance of happening very often.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

That would be disgusting.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

That would get swept off the board by five grots with good rolls. 120 necrons. Can get swept. By five grots. I love this game.

Also guys wtf with the shitslinging.
Double lash would make the game as unfun as max heavy destroyers and c'tan. Just play the game with what you have and try to learn from mistakes. Look up rules often and if you're confused, ask around, our Rules section team is good.


----------



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you to everyone thats given me advice . I have one more question however. If the destroyers are his main firepower, how am I supposed to kill them? Theyre jetbikes so cant they keep running away and firing at me? Should i use havoc launcher on Rhino or maybe a vindicator that I got? Thanks.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Te11ah said:


> Thank you to everyone thats given me advice . I have one more question however. If the destroyers are his main firepower, how am I supposed to kill them? Theyre jetbikes so cant they keep running away and firing at me? Should i use havoc launcher on Rhino or maybe a vindicator that I got? Thanks.


A Vindi would definitely help with the fast moving Destroyers. But again the phase out is easier just because your units are much better then his in CC. At the same time he can always get back up. So its a toss up. Focus Firing his units down oppose to dividing fire would be a good choice. 

At the end of the day you are both new to the game, Just play. The easiest way to learn your strengths and weaknesses is by reading, theory crafting, and playing. We can tell you thousands of tactics and ways to obliterate the opponent but if you don't know how to execute then they are useless to a degree.


Just go balls out on him eliminate his strengths while maximizing your strengths. Your Zerkers will be a make or break for you I think. Them and the Vindicator 

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

The Vindi is your Friend indeed 

While there is not much to be said anymore, I have one opinion that differs. If his force is only a battle force, then you should target his destroyers if the oppotunity comes up. Simply because a Quick sweep on these 1 wound models, kills them and they will not be able to use WBB, sinde they were the only ones. 

Otherwise, most of the advise on page 1 is solid... And What ChaosFTW just said before I got here


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

If you buy the vindi against him you MUST daemonically possess it. ALL Gauss weaponry (which is what I believe ALL necron shooting is) can glance ANY AV on a roll of a 6 to pen. That means that a humble warrior standing still can glance your expensive AV13 Vindi once per turn while shooting at its front armor & thereby ensuring it does not shoot. While Necron will struggle against destroying most things with an AV, they really shine at keeping them from doing their job.

The best advice was given on the first page - run into melee combat as fast as possible with the warriors. The best way to get rid of destroyers (using ONLY what comes in the box) is to turn (5) of those Chaos Marines into Chaos Chosen, infiltrate them as close as you can to the destroyers & unload with high strength, low AP weaponry. Five chosen infiltrating with plasma-guns is enough to put a hurt on anyones day. With that many plasma shots you should be able to completely wipe out a destroyer unit in one round of shooting. Probably denying him any WBB. I would do that, AND send the berserkers in a rhino to hit as many of his warriors as you can & get locked into combat. Really, the possessed are useless - use them for adding flavour to your champions, etc... they can be fun & they have nice models but they're very pricey for what they offer in terms of game-effectiveness...


----------

